# Underrated Skylines



## DZH22

We already have an underrated skyscrapers, as well as overrated skylines thread, so this seemed like the natural progression. Which skylines do you think are better than they are generally given credit for? Feel free to back up your assertions with statistics, pictures, etc.

Here are a few of mine.

First, on the world stage, I am picking Guangzhou. It is often overshadowed by Hong Kong, Shanghai, and Shenzhen, but currently has one of the best supertall clusters on earth, and is adding extremely impressive construction at the moment. Depending on the day, I have it ranked as high as #2 in the world, right behind NYC 



bozenBDJ said:


> Guangzhou by jo.sau, on Flickr



For North America, I'm going to toss in my home city of Boston. It always gets ripped on for lacking height, but it has 16 buildings over 500' (18 over 150m) in a densely concentrated area, and the vast majority of buildings don't need spires to inflate their heights. I expect it to get more recognition over the next few years as it puts up its 3 tallest buildings of the last 40 years, in succession. (pair of 625' and a 691') It has a very strong mass and density for a US city.










The last skyline I want to call to attention is what I consider to be the most overlooked South American skyline, Caracas. Its twin towers were the tallest buildings in South America for almost 30 years! It has good height, variety, and density. I think it's certainly the most interesting skyline on that continent, whether or not it's the best.

Unfortunately, having a tough time finding a great pic, so let's go with this one:


#obert said:


>


----------



## teresabaixue

Nanjing :banana: which is often overshadowed by Hong Kong, Shanghai, Shenzhen,Guangzhou,Chongqing,Tianjin,even Beijing >(，Nanjing which skyline looks likes a slender long-legged beauty fell out of top 50 best skyline in the world hno:



fox1 said:


> 玄武湖panorama by Гок, on Flickr











By 深入南京的夏天 from gaoloumi.com



























By 戊辰小管 from gaoloumi.com



little universe said:


> By *丁巳天蝎* from gaoloumi.com​


----------



## Kiboko

Those Chinese skylines are very impressive. But most of them are just too spread out to form a recognizable skyline. They are just massive.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

.:SEOUL 서울 SOUTH KOREA 대한민국:.









.:BUSAN 부산 SOUTH KOREA 대한민국:.









.:JOHANNESBURG SOUTH AFRICA:.









.:BRISBANE AUSTRALIA:.









.:INCHEON 인천 SOUTH KOREA 대한민국









.:CARACAS VENEZUELA:.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Great thread! To me those are the most underrated:

*Philadelphia*:









*Pittsburgh*:

IMG_3905 by Pittsburgh Photography, on Flickr

*Detroit*:


*Cleveland*:








http://blog.cleveland.com/metro/2012/01/survey_of_northeast_ohio_resid.html


----------



## null

Qingdao, China



Hidden Dragon said:


> From Xinhuanet BBS City Forum:


----------



## null

Dalian, China



Hidden Dragon said:


>


----------



## bozenBDJ

To me, these cities have underrated skylines  :cheers: :


*Calgary*, Alberta, Canada

Calgary Skyline-738301 by glennrossimages, on Flickr

*Rotterdam*, South Holland, The Netherlands

_DSC0023 by MJ_FoTo_2013 / Michel Jansen, on Flickr

*Brussels*, Brussels Capital Region, Belgium

Brussels skyline from the North Station by The^Bob, on Flickr


Brussels skyline by superselect, on Flickr

*Salvador*, Bahia, Brazil

Pela janela do quarto... by Bernardo von Flach, on Flickr

*Jakarta*, Jakarta S.C.R., Indonesia ; by *ncon*




























*Osaka*, Kinki Region, Japan


















And many others  .


----------



## Benonie

bozenBDJ said:


> To me, these cities have underrated skylines  :cheers: :
> *Brussels*, Brussels Capital Region, Belgium
> 
> Brussels skyline from the North Station by The^Bob, on Flickr


I don't know if the Brussels' skyline is underrated, it's not exciting or so. But there are a few developments like Silver Tower (_will rise in between_ _the two conical midrises on the first picture_) and UP-site (_under construction on the right side of my panoramic pic_), which will make the skyline more varied:



With Silver Tower:










_picture:AGRealEstate.eu_


----------



## Good Karma

Majority of these skylines aren't very unique or recognisable IMO.


----------



## CarltonHill

Calgary and Perth


----------



## seaniscoming

Busan is definitely one of the underated skylines in the world.
Why? Because Busan has more than 15 over 200m buildings and very beautiful natural settings. But it is quite unknown city to the world.


Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 Busan-Diamond bridge


Flickr에서 BiMim님의 Haeundae Beach at night (해운대 해수욕장)











Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 DYNAMIC BUSAN


----------



## Pals_RGB

Busan looks cool from this angle imo. 


부산 by blueoceanpalm, on Flickr









COPYRIGHT - travelimage.ir


----------



## Tiaren

Benidorm (Spain)! It is kinda ugly...but for a European city it is damn expressive. Still it is for example hardly ever mentioned in the "Best European Skyline" thread. 


Benidorm Skyline by wee_nicol2, on Flickr


Benidorm skyline by Maraes, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98

wow Busan omg like Singapore


----------



## DZH22

Busan is an awesome one! It also has another building close to 950'/280m basically topping out in a different area. Really nice density and I love the tallest cluster!

Nanjing is a great skyline and I have it slotted as 6th in China, right between Chongqing and Beijing.

Brussels is often overlooked but is a good candidate for top 10-12 in Europe.

Osaka is extremely expansive and probably a real monster in person.

Many of the others listed are also good but I find these to be the ones that stick out so far as most underrated.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*SEOUL SKYLINE IS THE MOST UNDERRATED*

*Gangnam-gu 강남구*


















*Yeouido-dong 여의도동*


















*Gwanghwamun 광화문*


















*Jamsil 잠실*









Future Skyline of Jamsil


----------



## Xaevus

*Mississauga*, Canada.


----------



## 009

Vancouver, Guangzhou


----------



## wino

Calgary definitely!!

and some Australian cities.


----------



## isaidso

Guangzhou, Nanjing, Shenzhen, and Chongqing come to mind first. Bangkok, Kuwait City, Abu Dhabi, Busan, Osaka, Los Angeles, and Seoul.


----------



## wino

adding Qatar to my list.


----------



## CarltonHill

Brisbane, Australia is underrated imo..


----------



## Xaevus

Gold Coast too! ^^


----------



## ArtZ

Chongqing, China










by Lennlin, public domain http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chongqing​


----------



## ArtZ

Chengdu, China










by Cdwaer, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Chengdu​


----------



## ArtZ

Tianjin, China










by Sarmu, on Panoramio http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46068051​


----------



## Azrain98

Johor Bahru, Malaysia


----------



## CarltonHill

I don't see Chongqing as underrated... I actually sometimes see it in the Top10 thread, with me always put it in the 9th or 10th spot, sometimes in a tie with Manila or Bangkok.


----------



## CarltonHill

the Top 5 most underrated skylines imo..

1. Doha
2. Brisbane
3. Nanjing
4. Gold Coast
5. Calgary


----------



## 009

Almost every Chinese city aside from Hong Kong and Shanghai, and everywhere in Australia not named Sydney


----------



## wowgoldhome

*this is our website also recommend to you*

Really like your site， I feel very good .this is our website also recommend to you all to share.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.aionhome.com/Gold 
http://www.fitrsgold.com/Runescape.Gold


----------



## ArtZ

Azrain98 said:


> Johor Bahru, Malaysia


^^I agree that Johor Bahru is underrated. But in this pic logos of Aiwa and Pioneer are quite old. This photo was taken in 90s imo.


----------



## Azrain98

ArtZ said:


> ^^I agree that Johor Bahru is underrated. But in this pic logos of Aiwa and Pioneer are quite old. This photo was taken in 90s imo.


sorry hehe but this city have no different at all...


----------



## ArtZ

Istanbul, Turkey










by Ben Morlok, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 2.0 Generic license http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Istanbul​


----------



## Delta1088

Maybe I am being biased but I think Beijing is hugely underated, at least among Chinese cities - while Beijing may not have that many supertall construction, it does have a dense cluster and its quality is top tier too.


----------



## QuantumX

Delta1088 said:


> Maybe I am being biased but I think Beijing is hugely underated, at least among Chinese cities - while Beijing may not have that many supertall construction, it does have a dense cluster and its quality is top tier too.


See if you can find a picture to show us as an example. This is what makes this website so great! You get to visit so many places without ever leaving home. Like the navigators of the Spacing Guild in Dune, who had the ability to fold space - the ability to travel anywhere in the universe without moving. :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

Maybe I am biased because I live here, but Honolulu has in my opinion a very underated skyline. Most people don't even know this island city has a skyline!


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> Maybe I am biased because I live here, but Honolulu has in my opinion a very underated skyline. Most people don't even know this island city has a skyline!


They kind of suffer the same fate as Sao Paolo and Miami - too short for most people's consideration. They suffer from height restrictions too, but I think it is more from NIMBYism rather than the FAA.


----------



## ArtZ

Doha, Qatar










by StellarD, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Doha_Corniche​


----------



## Kolony

EDMONTON, CANADA




















MOSCOW, RUSSIA



























VANCOUVER, CANADA




















MONTE-CARLO, MONACO


----------



## citypia

Well, Kaohsiung (Taiwan) is one of underrated skylines in the world.
The tallest tower of Kaohsing, Tuntex sky tower, is 348m tall, just 33m shorter than Empire state building in NY. 



Wpop89 said:


> 情人觀景台，眺望南高雄天際線 PS:圖片轉自網路
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Wpop89 said:


> 高雄空拍照片(轉貼) 原創作者:齊柏林





Taipei Walker said:


> from Kaohsiung Mayor facebook page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://www.facebook.com/kikuChen


----------



## citypia

Also, Kuwait city is quite underrated, being overshadowed by Dubai.



KWT said:


> *^^ Old pic*


----------



## QuantumX

Vancouver is not underrated. It ranks high on lots of people's lists.


----------



## citypia

QuantumX said:


> Vancouver is not underrated. It ranks high on lots of people's lists.


I agree with you.
I saw that Vancouver ranks high on many people's list, even someone's top 10 world best skylines. 

On the other hand, Miami in US is quite underrated by people these days.
Miami has a quite beautiful skyline in front of the beach and sea.



Flickr에서 Matias Click님의 Miami Cityscape


----------



## citypia

These are the cities which has buildings over 300m and some buildings over 200m. But it seems that these cities are simply ignored by many people here.
Of course, the height is not everything but you can't simply ignore the height as one of important factors to make the big impact. 

No order (As of 2013)
1. Kuwait city : the tallest tower - 400m, 4 buildings over 200m
2. Doha : the tallest tower - 300m, 14 builings over 200m
3. Busan : the tallest tower - 300m, 14 buildings over 200m
4. Incheon : the tallest tower - 305m, 4 buildings over 200m
5. Tianjin : the tallest tower -337m, 17 buildings over 200m
6. Nanjing : the tallest tower - 450m, 11 buildings over 200m
7. Kaohsion : the tallest tower - 348m, 1 buildings over 200m
8. Osaka : the tallest tower - 300m, 4 buildings over 200m

Source : emporis.com (this site is not accurate, therefore this data above is not accurate. It 's just rough data so far)


----------



## ArtZ

skyscrapercity said:


> I think that Incheon's skyline is also very underrated since no one mentioned Incheon, except for one forummer, Seoul Korea, in here.


^^I agree. Incheon is really impressive and absolutely underrated.


----------



## QuantumX

citypia said:


> I agree with you.
> I saw that Vancouver ranks high on many people's list, even someone's top 10 world best skylines.
> 
> On the other hand, Miami in US is quite underrated by people these days.
> Miami has a quite beautiful skyline in front of the beach and sea.
> 
> 
> 
> Flickr에서 Matias Click님의 Miami Cityscape


I think it's underrated too, but I understand why. The skyline is very uniform in height and architectural styles. Most of the skyline was built in the 21st century, so we don't have much older architecture and we don't yet have any really tall buildings to accent the skyline though we do have them planned. It will be more highly regarded in the future. 


CSC_0745 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Busan is an awesome one! It also has another building close to 950'/280m basically topping out in a different area. Really nice density and I love the tallest cluster!

Nanjing is a great skyline and I have it slotted as 6th in China, right between Chongqing and Beijing.

Brussels is often overlooked but is a good candidate for top 10-12 in Europe.

Osaka is extremely expansive and probably a real monster in person.

Many of the others listed are also good but I find these to be the ones that stick out so far as most underrated.
__________________


----------



## DZH22

gabo79 said:


> Busan is an awesome one! It also has another building close to 950'/280m basically topping out in a different area. Really nice density and I love the tallest cluster!
> 
> Nanjing is a great skyline and I have it slotted as 6th in China, right between Chongqing and Beijing.
> 
> Brussels is often overlooked but is a good candidate for top 10-12 in Europe.
> 
> Osaka is extremely expansive and probably a real monster in person.
> 
> Many of the others listed are also good but I find these to be the ones that stick out so far as most underrated.
> __________________


?????????????????????????????? This is a direct copy of my post. #16


----------



## geloboi0830

^^ seems legit! you have the same thought. hehe


----------



## msquaredb

Saw Philly on the first page, but I just wanted to add that I agree! I was there 2 days ago and was very impressed with the density and size!


----------



## Taller Better

I think sometimes people confuse "skylines" with "settings".


----------



## ArtZ

Auckland, New Zealand










by Simon_sees, Creative Commons Attribution 2.0 Generic license http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auckland​


----------



## ArtZ

Warsaw, Poland










by MateuszEs, GNU http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warszawa​


----------



## ArtZ

Minneapolis, USA










by steve lyon, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 2.0 Generic license http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minneapolis​


----------



## ArtZ

Qingdao, China










by Mgmoscatello, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Qingdao​


----------



## ArtZ

Nanjing, China










by Ozonefrance, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Cityscapes_in_Nanjing​


----------



## ArtZ

Haikou, China










by Anna Frodesiak, Creative Commons CC0 1.0 Universal Public Domain Dedication http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Cityscapes_in_Haikou​


----------



## Racing Green




----------



## wespje1990

^^
Not unknown like those chinese cities, but i cant recall reading up on forum members talking much about it. While its one shiny, compact and tall skyline. I would place it in USA top 5 or even top 3 any time.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Seoul is the most underrated, I think


----------



## Eric Offereins

univer said:


> IMO, most underrated :
> Chinese cities(Guangzhou, Nanjing, Shenzhen,Chongqing,Tianjin...); Manila,Jakarta, Kuwait City, Abu Dhabi, Busan, Osaka,Seoul,Panama.
> 
> Followed by some American cities(LA,Houston,Philadelphia,...) and some Australian cities.


I don't know why Guangzhou and Shenzhen are underrated. They have great skylines already and are still developing.


----------



## Denjiro

*Saigon is being overshadowed by other cities in Southeast Asia..*


saigon - Thu thiem morning by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr

saigon - Thu thiem morning by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr

sai gon nang dong by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


----------



## wespje1990

my bad


----------



## DZH22

wespje1990 said:


> looks allright but not the best.
> 
> another underrated skyline is
> Abu Dhabi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rwrant.co.za/abu-dhabi-skyline/


This is just an old picture of Dubai. Tallest ones to the left are the Emirates Towers.


----------



## wespje1990

my bad :nuts:


----------



## saiho

Eric Offereins said:


> I don't know why Guangzhou and Shenzhen are underrated. They have great skylines already and are still developing.


They are great skylines that should be top 10 world wide IMHO but they are not. London and Moscow is apparently "better". SZ and GZ make top 20 in SCC but that's because we know a little better. Many skyline rankings outside of SCC don't even mention them.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Century City in Los Angeles.









http://www.city-data.com/forum/city-vs-city/693001-skyline-competition-san-francisco-vs-los.html









http://centurycitybid.com/home.html









http://www.city-data.com/picfilesc/picc29622.php


----------



## charmedone

*Honolulu*


----------



## Morrov555

Quito, Ecuador. 


JuanPaulo said:


>


I know that it's not something huge like other cities mentioned there, but it's very underrated, and not that bad at all.


----------



## Victhor

charmedone said:


> *Honolulu*


So similiar to Benidorm:

benidorm desde serra gelada #2 por po.psi.que, en Flickr


----------



## wespje1990

Morrov555 said:


> Quito, Ecuador.
> 
> I know that it's not something huge like other cities mentioned there, but it's very underrated, and not that bad at all.


Very underrated? Why? There are suburbs in kazachstan that are more dense :lol:


----------



## Hauler

Morrov555 said:


> Quito, Ecuador.
> 
> I know that it's not something huge like other cities mentioned there, but it's very underrated, and not that bad at all.


The setting the city lies in is pretty spectacular, but it doesn't really have a "skyline". You can't really compare it to any of the cities mentioned in this thread. Nice city, though.


----------



## vonbingen

pictures/images olivier reynaud.flickr.
la defense. paris


----------



## doguorsi

Eric Offereins said:


> I don't know why Guangzhou and Shenzhen are underrated. They have great skylines already and are still developing.


I think they are underrated because the quality of life is horrible in those cities. Far Eastern cities are heavily polluted. There aren't much cultural activities, if there are any. Crime rates are very high. The "newly" constructed Asian cities are not multicultural and the population is ridiculously high. Everything is not about buildings but the quality of life in those buildings. This is why, I believe, those cities don't seem attractive to us, "westerners". We want cities full of social activities, concerts, museums, parks, clubs etc.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv-Yafo metro .*

more than 100 towers exist in and around the surrounding suburbs (90 m -244 m).


cyan -built
orange - some of the UC these days






view from the west


view from south west


view from the south


----------



## vonbingen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sgaudard/11242709376/sizes/o/in/photolist-i8tPNQ-i8nQCL-i8b25d-i8aiwc-i86ips-i7UQZy-i7UbZp-i7TMuY-i7UkrA-dcdVoy-i7HP8j-i7Drat-i7x5fq-i7keGL-i7keJQ-i7kNN2-i7ae3t-i79JoL-i78AiZ-i78BaD-i79qTH-i78LdE-i78MjN-i77PgJ-i73FV9-i736r9-i73tcy-i73Vmr-i72GEX-i6ZAfh-i6Yahf-i6TWWZ-i6RjZf-i6NMC9-i6Phsx-i6MwRB-i6M53E-i6LEsT-i6LV2n-i6JGxE-i6FD8u-i6FmKN-i6FhWB-i6FPjP-i6EaaC-i6Cx91-i6A19C-i6yN9j-i6yPia-i6wZiN-i6vdAn/



















images/pictures flickr par/by sgaudard. paris la defense


----------



## Denjiro

_Saigon, from a slightly different angle.._ *(scroll -->>)*


aap_sgdowntown94n by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

aap_sgdowntown_ts03n by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

aap_sgdowntown96n by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

aap_sgdowntown95n by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


----------



## Seoul_Korea

doguorsi said:


> I think they are underrated because the quality of life is horrible in those cities. Far Eastern cities are heavily polluted. There aren't much cultural activities, if there are any. Crime rates are very high. The "newly" constructed Asian cities are not multicultural and the population is ridiculously high. Everything is not about buildings but the quality of life in those buildings. This is why, I believe, those cities don't seem attractive to us, "westerners". We want cities full of social activities, concerts, museums, parks, clubs etc.


This is China. What about Seoul, Busan, Incheon, Tokyo or Osaka? Crime rates are very low, lots of cultural activities, normal rate of pollution, multicultural society is increasing, especially in Korea (it has now the record number of 1'550'000 foreigner), beautiful skyscrapers and a lot of parks, clubs, museums etc... So, you describe only Chinese cities, not Far Eastern cities


----------



## Kelbeen

Los Angeles, CA

Downtown LA's skyline itself is overrated, but its entire city skyline is actually underrated (because it's impossible to capture all its skylines in one photo). Here's two photos from me that captures two large clusters mixed with DTLA. Unfortunately, there is still so many other clusters missing in these photos because LA is so large. What's interesting is that many of these skyline clusters are growing. 

Fun fact: Did you know LA's linear downtown stretches from the heart of Downtown LA to the beach in Santa Monica, and it's *16* miles long.

This is LA by Kelifornia, on Flickr

Urban LA by Kelifornia, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

Matsuyama, Ehime

Matsuyama Rain by bern.harrison, on Flickr

Matsuyama town view by masatoyg4, on Flickr

Matsuyama 17:35PM by ida-10, on Flickr

Matsuyama 松山市 by Sturier, on Flickr

Yokohama

city light - Sony A7R by Luke,Ma, on Flickr

the night of Yokohama - Sony A7R by Luke,Ma, on Flickr

Yokohama by Shoeven, on Flickr


----------



## Mojeda101

LA is easily underrated. Sure we have a downtown cluster, but we have various other hotspots such as Century City, Koreatown, Mid Wilshire, Hollywood, the Westside, and the Beverly Cluster.

scream by mojeda101, on Flickr

User by mojeda101, on Flickr

Here is everything not Downtown, while still not showing Koreatown and leaving out dozens of Wilshire high rises.

DSC_013622222 by mojeda101, on Flickr

DSC_01342222 by mojeda101, on Flickr


----------



## The seventh shape

Beijing definitely has a very under-rated skyline. It rarely appears on peoples top 20 and is rarely mentioned when people talk about China's best skylines, but it should be up there, more so in a few years.


----------



## gabo79

marvelus


----------



## Jay

I know this might sound crazy but I think Chicago is in a way underrated. Part of it is that minus a few ~200m projects going up development is a bit slow at the moment, so people have forgotten about it. I always see it put after KL or Singapore on lists but it makes those skylines look tiny. While size isn't everything it's also beautiful. 

Development is also slow in HK but people haven't forgotten about it.


----------



## Yackemflaber68

Omaha, NE








http://www.nebraskaweatherphotos.org/Dsc_5587d80sm1.jpg









http://pics4.city-data.com/cpicv/vfiles18669.jpg

It may not be the biggest skyline but it sure is nice and in my opinion underrated.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

My city: Tulsa, Oklahoma! The tallest building below is 203m/667ft!


----------



## wespje1990

I think Cleveland looks pretty cool.









and Charlotte in particular.


----------



## CxIxMaN

Penang Island








[/url]
Penang Island Panorama by Jordan Lye, on Flickr


Gurney Drive Panorama by Jordan Lye, on Flickr








[/url]
Fireworks in George Town by Jordan Lye, on Flickr


Penang at night by Jordan Lye, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cole_singapore/15686431264


----------



## DZH22

wespje1990 said:


> I think Cleveland looks pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Charlotte in particular.


Pelli's King and Queen of the 90's kay:


----------



## Jay

I agree LA is underrated too


----------



## isaidso

Beijing, Chongqing, Tokyo, Doha, Melbourne, Panama City, and Los Angeles. Perhaps Osaka too.


----------



## isaidso

Jay said:


> I know this might sound crazy but I think Chicago is in a way underrated. Part of it is that minus a few ~200m projects going up development is a bit slow at the moment, so people have forgotten about it. I always see it put after KL or Singapore on lists but it makes those skylines look tiny. While size isn't everything it's also beautiful.


I agree that Chicago gets talked about way less than it should as there's relatively little high rise construction going on. I'm not sure if it's under rated though. Don't most people still put it in their top 5-6.... where it belongs?


----------



## Geocarlos

Panama City

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hampaw/


----------



## PAN-DAN

Panama looks better at night than at morning, says a lot about the city street level, a pending matter the county must work on it ( bigger and better sidewalks, traffic light for pedestrians, cable trenching etc etc)

meanwhile Panama city best pics d be by night


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, USA*


DSC_8847_01E by cjperrin_2000, on Flickr


----------



## Dylanscott01

Washington DC


----------



## Gaga Redberry

Panama! Just wooow! I think I should pay a visit!


----------



## PG Malaysia

Yes Agree. Penang is definitely one of the best places in Asia for a scenic view.


----------



## PsyLock

Philadelphia. One of the most beautiful cities in the US also has a skyline to match but often gets overlooked. Maybe the US has too many cities that has good (or bad) skylines, but imo, the best one after NYC and Chicago. Plus its one of the three cities outside NYC with a Supertall u/c which will be in the middle of this picture. 



Philadelphia Museum of Art and Center City by Danya Henninger, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Bangkok.


Sonic Highways by Peter Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## ()_T

Geocarlos said:


> Panama City
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/hampaw/


Wicked!! This post fits the thread, underrated skyline indeed!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*LA DEFENSE DISTRICT. GRAND PARIS*
http://img.bfmtv.com/i/0/0/9e1/9370a9a0e47b6af2b17f4397b0909.jpg


----------



## A Chicagoan

Grand Rapids, Michigan has a pretty decent skyline for its size.


----------



## geoking66

Brisbane. For a city of only 2.5m people, it punches well above its weight and is growing left and right. The city is a sea of cranes and has at least six mega-mixed-use projects that are likely to start this cycle.


Brisbane through the trees 003 by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


A City of Cranes by countchristo, on Flickr


----------



## dminer

Most of the underrated skylines are missing 1/2 iconic buildings, a unique urban scheme or a heavily marketed perspective that define the whole city. More often than not it's the highest skyscrapers, but in case of La Defense for example it's the Grande Arche that makes the district unmisteakable and instantly recognizable worldwide, which is why I have no idea why would anyone post La Defense skyline as underrated. Same goes for LA - the skyline is featured in countless Hollywood movies and TV shows and the US Bank Tower is very distinctly L.A.


----------



## DEJAH

*Bogotá D.C. - Colombia*

Northern Skyline 


Bogota lights by Sebastian Di Domenico, no Flickr

Downtown Skyline 


Bogotá by Adriana Tovar, no Flickr


Sem título by mientras duermen grupo graffiti, no Flickr


Sem título by Beto Durán, no Flickr


Sem título by mario sanchez, no Flickr


Atardecer Bogotano by mario sanchez, no Flickr











2013-14 - Skyline Bogotá D.C by Alejandro Pérez Madrid PH. by Alejandro Pérez Madrid, en Flickr​


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Those Bogotá skyline photos are pretty old, now it's much better!! They miss some towers like BD Bacatá (260m and 216m), a tower of 185m near Davivienda Tower, and a complex of three buildings (123m, 100m and 100m), to not mention that in two years there will be other towers over 100m there and in some other years Atrio will be completed (274m and 201m) in that area


----------



## DEJAH

I'm aware of that, the BD Bacata tower is still in construction so I thought I would skip photos containing it, but here are some with it:


El centro de Bogotá desde el Campín #bogota #downtown #building #buildings #city #urbanscape #landscape #centro #edificio #edificios #bacata #bogotá #colombia #telephoto #canon #canon70d by Gonzalo Guerra, on Flickr


Bogotá D.C. Colombia by Omar Silva, en Flickr










The tower near Davivienda at night 




PD: the Atrio south tower will be 268m till the last livable floor, and around 317m with spire based on some estimates


----------



## RandomDude01

*Tacoma, Washington*


----------



## linum

PsyLock said:


> Philadelphia. One of the most beautiful cities in the US also has a skyline to match but often gets overlooked. Maybe the US has too many cities that has good (or bad) skylines, but imo, the best one after NYC and Chicago. Plus its one of the three cities outside NYC with a Supertall u/c which will be in the middle of this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Philadelphia Museum of Art and Center City by Danya Henninger, on Flickr


I passthrough Philly last year and thought the same thing. I find with the US with New York, LA, San Francisco, Chicago...... it's hard for other cities to get a 'look in' with tourists?


----------



## linum

Australia's third biggest city - Brisbane. Population of about 2.3 million and in the middle of the southeast Queensland region which includes the Gold Coast (largest non-capital city in the country) and has over 3 million people.








[/url]14716473_562499817275507_8204414848587530240_n by Liamoamore, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_4525 by Liamoamore, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_4537 by Liamoamore, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## DEJAH

*Cartagena of Indies
*_Colombia's fifth city_























































_By AVM608_​


----------



## HDI 0.548

American skylines look pretty much the same, exception of New York's immense scale. Don't think they are underrated, they have a respect otherwise every American city has a best skyline in the world


----------



## steel100

Santiago









The Gran Torre Santiago is beautiful, well proportioned skyscraper (very underrated in itself). And it complements its skyline nicely. gives the skyline a cool 'sticking up like a sore thumb' vibe.


----------



## weirdo

*Underrated:*
Astana - most definitely a Central Asian standout with modern towers, both straightforward and kitschy.

Auckland - it's not super dense but it could have been more recognized by a bit.

Balneário Camboriu - If its name is more recognizable, it could be yet another overrated beach city, but because its brand is less remarkable than Sao Paolo or Rio de Janeiro, for its skyline's size, it's quite underrated.

Beirut - I love both Beirut the city and Beirut the (one-man) band and in that region, Tel Aviv gets all the spotlight. Beirut is almost as good and deserve as much recognition.

Brisbane - Australian cities have impressively beautiful skylines and Brisbane is among its best.

Busan - striking primary cluster with breathtaking views.

Caracas - I'm not entirely sure how well-received Caracas is, but it's got a beautiful skyline.

Istanbul - a Eurasian gem unlike any other. 

Melbourne - beautiful collection of skyscrapers with varying heights that create a picturesque skyline. Sydney gets way more love when Melbourne is a serious competition.

Nanjing - it's the prettiest Chinese skyline that isn't Hong Kong, Shanghai, Guangzhou or Shenzen.

Osaka - Tokyo and Seoul are rightfully rated high despite the lack in height due to their massiveness. Osaka should in their level as well. Abeno Harukas, Japan's tallest that isn't Tokyo Tower, is a straightforwardly beautiful building.

Tulsa - I guess it's underrated, as many cities in the tornado alley are relatively lowkey. Maybe Oklahoma City, too.

*Not underrated - I think these skylines get enough love for what they are. Not saying they're overrated, though*

Bangkok - It gets enough love already, like Jakarta and Manila.

Beijing - its modern architecture is rightfully adored, but it's just not massive enough (and we're used to loving big Chinese cities).

Benidorm - in spite of its density, it's not a really striking skyline. It gets recognized for its size, but I won't blame people for having more love for Barcelona (or Madrid).

Boston - it is generally agreed upon that Boston has a collection of beautiful buildings. It's building taller, so it should get more love soon (maybe as much as Seattle's or San Francisco's) but right now, Boston could settle for being a top skyline in Northeastern US.

Calgary - It's one of the best in Canada and people acknowledge that but its specialness ends there as there are obviously more visually arresting skylines in North America

Charlotte - I'd put Charlotte in this category, because it's not really that big to get as much attention as those that usually show up when people mention their top 10 US skylines (usually any combo of: Atlanta, Boston, Bmore, Chicago, Detroit, DFW, Honolulu, LA, Miami, NYC, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, Seattle, SD, SF, STL, Twin Cities, etc.)

Chicago - almost everyone agrees that this city's skyline is in the top 5-10. Its collection of architecturally superior buildings from different eras, the beautiful lake, and its height and density are recognized by everyone.

Detroit - Sometimes, people go overboard when lol-ing over the urban decay and population decline of the center of this Rustbelt city, but no one is denying the impactful image of its beautiful skyline. Not underrated!

Doha - used to be underrated but it's rep now is deserved for its size.

Edmonton - it deserves to be overshadowed by Calgary in the region, and by Toronto worldwide. It's pretty, but so are a handful of other skylines that's just as loved by people currently.

Guangzhou - I love GZ skyline, it has quality towers with impressive height but I see many people rank it as a solid #3 in China behind Hong Kong and Shanghai, which is well-deserved already, imo, even with the hype Shenzen gets with its u/c boom.

HCMC/Sai Gon - Bitexco may be one of the most handsome in Southeast Asia, but a single tall tower does not make a skyline all that - just ask Taipei. When KL completed the Petronas twins, it already had some density to support its gorgeous centerpiece. HCMC is not that dense yet to warrant as much love, if not more, than the other five in Southeast Asia. I'm sure it'll look amazing in a few years.

Honolulu - maybe I'm not just a big beach city skyline fan, but either way, Honolulu's already getting enough recognition in the US.

Incheon - its copy paste architecture is NAGL and it deserves to be less recognized by Seoul's dense, all over the place, urbanity.

Jakarta - It gets enough love already, like Bangkok and Manila.

Johor Bahru - not underrated at all, and it can't be helped if KL and Singapore are more loved. That Penang gets more rep is warranted because it's more aesthetically pleasing.

Kaohsiung - it's an okay skyline and its tallest building is actually not as refined as Taipei 101. That it doesn't get more recognition is okay for its actual look.

Kuwait City - pretty enough but deserved to be overshadowed by other Middle Eastern cities with better and bigger skylines.

La Defense, Paris - Among those mentioned in the thread, it's actually one of the most overrated. It's impressive, but it has a deserved good impression and doesn't need more.

Los Angeles - I love DTLA and I am excited with the development of its skyline, but its iconic US Bank/Library Tower is already recognized for its beauty and the skyline is already considered to be among the best in the US. It gets enough love in its current form and it'll get more love when it slowly builds up.

Manila - It gets enough love already, like Bangkok and Jakarta.

Miami - honestly, I don't find its skyline all that (as with many other beach cities), and its new developments get enough buzz here. It is considered to be among the best in terms of density in the US, so it gets enough love.

Moscow - along with London, Paris La Defense, and Frankfurt, Moscow is always considered to be among the best in Europe. Not underrated.

Mumbai - it has a dramatic location, a landmark bridge, beautiful colonial architecture but our dissatisfaction with the density of its skyline is warranted, given that it's the premier city of one of the world's biggest economies. It's not completely ignored either, so it's really underrated.

Panama City - Really? I believe that many people already consider it among the best in North America, even the best in Central America/Latin America.

Philadelphia - Everyone knows that it has beautiful tall towers that seem to be clustered perfectly. For its size, it gets the love it deserves.

Pittsburgh - Everyone knows that it has a beautiful cluster of buildings that look really pretty at many angles. For its size, it gets the love it deserves.

Qingdao - Like many other non-top tier Chinese city, Qingdao has a good central cluster and a sea of boring highrises that does its skyline no favor. Can't blame many foreign-based forumers for not knowing more about it.

Quito - More love for this picturesque city's skyline is not warranted.

Recife - the beachfront skyline is a bit overdone, so it looks like any other pretty beach city with tall boring towers.

Santiago - see HCMC

Vancouver - quite overrated to be honest. It is what it is - a massive skyline that's impressive in density in a pretty backdrop with pretty but plain buildings.

Warsaw - along with London, Paris La Defense, and Frankfurt, Warsaw, like Moscow, is always considered to be among the best in Europe. Not underrated at all.

Yokohama - back when the Landmark Tower was Japan's tallest, Yokohama received more love. But since the construction booms in China, Southeast Asia, the Middle East, and Europe, and the rebuilding that's happening in the US's top skyscraper cities, Yokohama deserved to slide down in the rankings. Minato Mirai is an impressive business district, but it's not in need of more love for what it is.


----------



## Benjamin377

Tel Aviv, Israel (pictures not mine)
It has a very spread out skyline so hard to capture in one picture.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/398/31306964304_b533247e33_k.jpg








_PARIS LA DEFENSE_


----------



## Nadini

Biggy Beirut
courtesy of libano_brasil


#Tyre #Beirut #Lebanon from #Sky Hamza Bazzoun Hadi Bazzoun Mohamad Badreddine Dany Mounsef by Hadi Bazzoun, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

Move over basics, here comes Nanjing. Easily a Top15 worthy for me


----------



## saiho

I would say of the Chinese cities, Nanjing, Dalian, Changsha and Qingdao are underrated.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
Also Nanning. Most people do not even know that the city has a sizable skyline as it is rather recent.


----------



## hkskyline

Many secondary Chinese cities are fairly unknown to the outside world but have built up sizeable clusters and entirely new districts of skyscrapers. Zhengzhou also comes into mind.


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Out of all the Chinese cities with large skylines, Nanjing is one of my favourites. It seems to avoid the repetition of apartment blocks seen in many other Chinese cities, and its buildings are all quite distinct and varied. I think they have 2 clusters (CBDs) (maybe more?) but I'm not sure. 

Many Japanese skylines look very pleasant despite their size. I enjoy Sapporo's, Fukuoka's, Sendai, Hiroshima, and a whole host of other ones. 

In Hong Kong, many smaller skylines tend to get overlooked. There is a commercial cluster stretching from Kwun Tong to Kowloon Bay that is pleasant, as well as the one in Wong Chuk Hang.


----------



## Braudian88

Monterrey, Mexico, is the second largest city in the country and in recent years has had a real estate boom, this city is home to the first supertall in Mexico, in the following years it plans to acquire many more buildings since it has proposed 2 vertical districts and dozens of individual projects in planning.

Update: A few days ago a skyscraper was proposed just next to T.op, called Torre Rise, supposed to have more than 400m and 92 plants, beginning in the first half of 2021, the mayor of Monterrey himself explained it in his second government report

Credits for: Crazy Monterrey










Tower Rise (credits for telediario.mx)









Credits for: Pinterest (This is the supertall, T.OP 305m)









Credits for: Skyline Monterrey On Facebook









Credits for: ATIT PHOTO


----------



## Braudian88

Puebla, Mexico, is the 4th most populous city in the country and its skyline as Monterey is of recent creation, in recent years it has had a real estate boom given to the settlement of many companies (mainly vehicle owners like Audi) have generated a high demand for offices in the capital that has caused its Skyline to begin to rival the largest in the country 

Credits to the different foristas who contribute to the forum with their posts below...



JoseRP said:


> Unas de hoy desde la ciclovia del periférico
> 
> Vistas de la Angelopolis by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr
> 
> Vistas de la Angelopolis by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr
> 
> Vistas de la Angelopolis by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr
> 
> Vistas de la Angelopolis by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr
> 
> Vistas de la Angelopolis by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr
> 
> Vistas de la Angelopolis by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr
> 
> Vistas de la Angelopolis by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr





Charlymoss said:


> JoseRP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Otras tres
> 
> Puebla by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr
> 
> Skyline Puebla by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr
> 
> Skyline Puebla by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr
Click to expand...


----------



## the spliff fairy

Changsha -the tallest is higher than Petronas


----------



## noi-pinuela

West Bay Area
Doha, Qatar


----------



## little universe

*Wuhan - 武汉*
Wuhan City, Capital of Hubei Province, Central China








by Fenrisulfr on 500px









by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px









by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px









by 威摄 on 500px









by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px








by Fenrisulfr on 500px








by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px








by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Wuhan - 武汉*
Wuhan City, Capital of Hubei Province, Central China 








by MAXHYF on 500px









by 威摄 on 500px









by 威摄 on 500px









by 威摄 on 500px









by 不才有料 on 500px









by 不才有料 on 500px









by 不才有料 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*








by Wyertatsmore#  on 500px









by CUCPA｜陈一鸣 on 500px









by Peng on 500px









by Peng on 500px









by 电竞中山桥一霸 on 500px









by 度秋 on 500px









by MattYi on 500px









by Peng on 500px









by 思贤 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*








by 天澤 on 500px









by 8K SHOP on 500px









by Wenhan on 500px









by 龚跃贤 on 500px









by 电竞中山桥一霸 on 500px









by xy52nemo on 500px









by JLJ Vision on 500px









by 南潇 on 500px






​


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Tianjin should be mentioned, it's just elegant and beautiful, with two 500+ towers, and several 300+towers, it should be top20 in the world


----------



## germanicboy

Also Guiyang! It's building like crazy! And, although probably not too underrated, I would say that Seoul and Jakarta would deserve more attention than they normally get
*guiyang*


















Also, watch this short video. I've never seen such a concentration of residential high rises that all look the same


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota skyline. In my opinion an underated skyline, it s well known in Latin America , but unkown in the rest of the world.








_Credits to Diego González_


----------



## robhood

Taichung, Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline

Harryx5 said:


> Bogota skyline. In my opinion an underated skyline, it s well known in Latin America , but unkown in the rest of the world.
> View attachment 982078
> 
> _Credits to Diego González_


Both Bogota and Medellin have really nice mountain vantage points to view the mass cityscape below.


----------



## Vilatic

*Tysons
Falls Colors towards Tyson&#x27;s Corner skyline viewed from Observation Deck at CEB Tower Rosslyn VA by mbell1975, on Flickr*


----------



## KillerZavatar

germanicboy said:


> Also, watch this short video. I've never seen such a concentration of residential high rises that all look the same


This is so beautiful, looks like a forest


----------

